# loud lifters



## sjskarts (Feb 11, 2009)

I have a 92 audi 100 with 2.8l v6 any insight on changing them is there an easy way, i was told that you can tilt the cam forward and with a magnet pull them out and deop new oones in. Is there someting i could put in the engine to solve the problem? someon said stp oil stabilizer? thanks to any one that could help!


----------



## stuntboy79 (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: loud lifters (sjskarts)*

You could give this a try.
http://matrixsyntheticoils.com....html


----------



## sjskarts (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: loud lifters (stuntboy79)*

they are loud and the noise does not go away. I have plenty of oil pressure. iim leaning toward changing, but cant find anything online bout doing the job, has anyone done this ?!


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: loud lifters (sjskarts)*

what oil and oil weight are you using? 
Try using a 40 weight if you are using a 30 weight or something.


----------



## sjskarts (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: loud lifters (mujjuman)*

yeah ive tried they have been tapping for some time car has 180k on it. just maybe time to change them, fgunny the cars runs like a top but sounds like hell.....


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: loud lifters (sjskarts)*

The chevy dealer has an additive made by AC Delco, its supposed to clean out lifters as well as help with break in wear. i just use it cause it has a lot of zinc additive in it.


----------



## Pernicious.Saint (Mar 5, 2010)

Any other recommended products?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Try high mile synthetic oil, it has longer polymer chains and can quiet old lifters up.


----------



## sjskarts (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: loud lifters (sjskarts)*

Im leaning on changing, any one ever cahnge them?


----------

